# Wooden Camping Signs



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a favorite place or vendor that makes a nice wooden sign that are used to display your name and possiblly a picture of the camper?


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Steve&Barb said:


> Does anyone have a favorite place or vendor that makes a nice wooden sign that are used to display your name and possiblly a picture of the camper?


I am going to follow this one, I too am in the market for one.. I searched online and some are like $60-$80.. I bit more than I was hoping to spend...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Go to your local county fair this summer. There always seems to be a vendor making the signs right there for you to take home. We had one made a few years ago on "the strip" in the Wisconsin Dells for $25.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We got one made in Wisconsin Dells. It's a little shop, about 8' wide by 50' deep, with just a walkup window on the main drag going through downtown. Try this: The Carving Block

Ours has our name engraved on a redwood board, with a campfire painted to one side.

Hope this helps!

Mike


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a machine to make them (CNC Router) I am just no good at painting them.

I was thinking of making us one.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> We got one made in Wisconsin Dells.


Mike, I thought your sign looked a lot like ours; I bet they were made by the same hands.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TurkeyBranch said:


> I have a machine to make them (CNC Router) I am just no good at painting them.
> 
> I was thinking of making us one.


What Kind of Router? We have a Weeke Point to point machining center with Two Routers........in our "shop".....how have you found business??

Making my own sign is on my list......just hasn't happened yet


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

clarkely said:


> I have a machine to make them (CNC Router) I am just no good at painting them.
> 
> I was thinking of making us one.


What Kind of Router? We have a Weeke Point to point machining center with Two Routers........in our "shop".....how have you found business??

Making my own sign is on my list......just hasn't happened yet
[/quote]

Oh Wow, that is way bigger than mine. Mine is a little hobby type. It's a CarveWright You design what you want on your computer, pull the card and feed it into the machine, put wood in and turn it on.







Then you have your carving.

I have made a ton of signs for people. Nautical, farm, construction, etc. Made jewelry boxes and all other kinds of small items with it. I do a lot of Scrollsaw work (portraits, Christmas decorations, nautical and religious items, etc.) So the DW bought it for me for a wedding gift. I have a 12' x 24' wood shop, with all of the fixin's, even air conditioning and heat. LCD TV w/surround sound, mini fridge. An air filtration system like a Vegas Casino. It's real nice.

Like I said. I can make the signs, I just can't paint them or finish them. If we have an artist in the group, then maybe I could make the signs and send them to that person and they finish them.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TurkeyBranch said:


> I have a machine to make them (CNC Router) I am just no good at painting them.
> 
> I was thinking of making us one.


What Kind of Router? We have a Weeke Point to point machining center with Two Routers........in our "shop".....how have you found business??

Making my own sign is on my list......just hasn't happened yet
[/quote]

Oh Wow, that is way bigger than mine. Mine is a little hobby type. It's a CarveWright You design what you want on your computer, pull the card and feed it into the machine, put wood in and turn it on.







Then you have your carving.

I have made a ton of signs for people. Nautical, farm, construction, etc. Made jewelry boxes and all other kinds of small items with it. I do a lot of Scrollsaw work (portraits, Christmas decorations, nautical and religious items, etc.) So the DW bought it for me for a wedding gift. I have a 12' x 24' wood shop, with all of the fixin's, even air conditioning and heat. LCD TV w/surround sound, mini fridge. An air filtration system like a Vegas Casino. It's real nice.

Like I said. I can make the signs, I just can't paint them or finish them. If we have an artist in the group, then maybe I could make the signs and send them to that person and they finish them.
[/quote]

Nice!!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I made my own sign.










Found a font I liked on Word, composed what I wanted, transfered the print to my board and then free-hand routed out the letters. Paint color was something I had left over from a previous project.

I varnished over the entire plaque and put a couple of eye hooks in the top. Works for us.

Dan


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I have purchased from these folks - very nice and inexpensive.

bosheree.com


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We got ours at Country Kettle Kitchen shops (think?) near Lancaster, I think the town was Intercourse. A few other OB'ers in the area also have them from there, a group went during our Spring Gulch rally last year - so if you're in the area, that's a great place to go.


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

Steve&Barb said:


> Does anyone have a favorite place or vendor that makes a nice wooden sign that are used to display your name and possiblly a picture of the camper?


Found this link on the internet, we need one also.
http://www.redwoodcountrysigns.com/catalog/index.php
Barb


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been meaning to do my own. I figure if I made most of the tables in my house, I can make a lousy sign. That being said, the tables were made before children....








Well, someday, I'll get around to it......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I've been meaning to do my own. I figure if I made most of the tables in my house, I can make a lousy sign. That being said, the tables were made before children....


Then get out there with your son and make a sign. Who cares if it isn't the best thing ever...he will think it is and that is all that matters.


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

TurkeyBranch said:


> I have a machine to make them (CNC Router) I am just no good at painting them.
> 
> I was thinking of making us one.


Im in the process of building a cnc router right now, one of my first projects will be a sign like this. I still have a lot to do before its complete and cutting, when its done I can possibly make signs for those that want em


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the information, this gives us more to choose from.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Steve&Barb said:


> Does anyone have a favorite place or vendor that makes a nice wooden sign that are used to display your name and possiblly a picture of the camper?


there is a place at kitchen kettle in PA Lancaster area and he makes great signs and cheep on the pocket. he maybe on the web i don't know for sure.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Steve&Barb said:


> Does anyone have a favorite place or vendor that makes a nice wooden sign that are used to display your name and possiblly a picture of the camper?


i found it try this
http://www.villagesigncrafters.com/


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's where I got mine: Cedar Sign Co.

They custom carve anything...and will help you design. Lots of idea pics to help you decided.
This sign is REALLY nice. I have it mounted to a giant palm tree I made and it stands at our seasonal site.

Larson-ritaville Sign

This is kind of a washed out photo, but this place is our own little 'oasis'.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ours was made by the DH ie Lemur! We used a router and they turned out pretty nice. Now if only I can find the picture he posted on here for them.

C-


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My sign pic didn't work. I put in a link so you can see it better.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Kitchen Kettle is where I had our sign made back in '96. It still looks like new. If I remember right, the cost was very reasonable and they made it while you waited.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i make them all the time..


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> i make them all the time..


I wonder what brand trailers those wooden sign outlines represent?









Great looking signs!

Mike


----------

